# Abandoned Hotel Resort complex Turkey



## tiptoe (Jul 28, 2014)

I do not know too much about this place other than it closed in 2012 when "the boss left" according to locals. It is possibly the most beautiful location for an abandoned resort.



SAM_0533 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0482 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0529 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0519 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0517 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0516 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0505 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0504 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0503 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0501 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0500 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0498 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0497 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0496 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0495 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0481 by jondoel, on Flickr



SAM_0493 by jondoel, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 28, 2014)

yes that is beautiful!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Jul 28, 2014)

Talk about just walking out. Make you wonder why? must have been a little goldmine


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2014)

WOW thats rather special, thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 28, 2014)

Despite it being derelict, I'm surprised the Germans haven't descended upon those sunbeds with their towels 

Nice find, and cracking 1st report. Hard to believe It's just been left. Were the hotel rooms all locked up?


----------



## King Al (Jul 28, 2014)

Great pics tiptoe, beautiful location for a prohobo holiday that!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 28, 2014)

No way! When I saw the first few pics I thought you must have the wrong place! Shows how much climate is to blame / thank for decay! 
Wonderful shots cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2014)

Amazing its just left dont think it will be long before nature reclaims it,thanks for sharing,


----------



## tiptoe (Jul 28, 2014)

Silent Hill that's the frustrating part. the front door was open to the lobby but my wife was doing her nut so I was forced to withdraw before tiptoeing in. You can see that the room windows are open so I bet the rooms were unlocked too. It's wide open for squatters but there is not a culture so much of that in Turkey probably because you can get locked up in a nanosecond.

By the way everywhere was marble, pool surrounds, terraces the lot.


SAM_0527 by jondoel, on Flickr


SAM_0521 by jondoel, on Flickr

Note guard on his way to have a word in my shell-like


SAM_0520 by jondoel, on Flickr


SAM_0528 by jondoel, on Flickr


SAM_0529 by jondoel, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 28, 2014)

lol the wife was doing her nut!


----------



## silhouette.org (Jul 28, 2014)

Thats a fantastic report! What a place! What a project for someone... I'd put an offer in!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 28, 2014)

What a gem, one can hardly believe one's eyes with this place lol. Thank you


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ah madness! Nice pics!


----------



## Ace5150 (Jul 29, 2014)

Tiptoe is correct, Turks don't stand for any squatter/graffiti nonsense. You get caught......you can guess the rest!


----------



## lomewbartho (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey Guys me Lomew.Well i see the above pics and i think that's outstanding pics of Abandoned Hotel Resort like garden,pool,motel equipment etc.Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## rockfordstone (Aug 15, 2014)

these are awesome, again as people have said, really surprised it has been left


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Aug 15, 2014)

That must have been a fabulous explore. I posted a report of an abandoned holiday complex on here that I came accross in Malta and that was a weird, surreal experience. Your one is far more impressive though.


----------



## sjc150 (Aug 15, 2014)

this building/surrounding area looks really familiar! I went to Turkey a few years ago, and I went on a boat cruise. If it's the same building, it was only a shell when I saw it


----------



## forker67 (Aug 16, 2014)

The boss left????...WOW!


----------

